# Leg Press..my ribs hurt!



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

I currently training legs with 4 sets squats, 10-8 reps, folowed by incline leg press and leg curl.. prob is the leg press... there is enuff about technique for squats on the boards but cant find any discussion of LP technique...

btw.. I am new to LP...only started this about 6 months back, however, recently, I've started developing a crushing feeling on my ribs as i bring to weight down... technique as follows

Feet shoulder width apart, placed about 50% up plate (toes still on plate of course..hey, big feet!), then push up off the stops and control it down (breathing in) as I bring my knees back to ard 4 ins from chest, then power back up, exhaling, to full extension..

am I going to deep? I can get 12 reps at 220


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Do your legs actually touch your stomach/lower chest area at the bottom of the movement?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

when you do a leg press rep does your base of your back leave the seat and arch upwards?? this is a common mistake as most think they need to bring the machine down as far as possible, this is a big mistake as it will damage your back and your ribs plus the tension is taken from your quads....


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I have chunky thighs and when I LP deep, my thighs crush my chest, I get round this by taking a wider stance so that on full flexion my knees are out to the side of me. Not saying its safe to go this deep but I haven't had any probs....yet!

SD


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I go quite deep also....my fat belly gets in the way so i put my knees to the side.....lol


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

My butt does come off the seat when I go too deep, and this can happen without me realising even though I know it's bad form (cos in my first month on LP I had constant back discomfort for 2-3 days after leg day.. then brain cell no. 3 told the other two why this was happening!).. but I keep it in check...

In terms of depth... first set narrow (8in) stance, followed by second and third sets which go wider and deeper.. third set heaviest with thighs coming down in a v shape and knees possibly slightly wider than shoulder width

Then set 4 is a real wide drop set at 120 (drop set every 3 weeks) for 20 reps...

the crushing feeling is at sets 2 and 3... I cant imaging its cos I'm not breathing right... so perhaps the weight is too heavy.. but if my butt is planted firmly on the pad, and my legs can control the weight.. why should my ribs get a knocking?


----------

